# Wo sind die Android-Samples?



## usrr (3. Jul 2012)

Hallo,

die Frage steht ja schon in der Überschrift. Die Samples sollen hier sein:

Samples | Android Developers

Aber bei mir findet sich nur bei der API 3 und 4 ein samples Verzeichnis an der angegebenen stelle. Ich kann auch nichts über den SDK-Manager downloaden.

Wie sieht es bei euch anderen aus?


----------



## maestr0 (3. Jul 2012)

Wie meinst du das genau,du kannst nichts über den SDK-Manager herunterladen?


----------



## Gregorrr (3. Jul 2012)

SDK Manager -> Update gemacht -> Neu gestartet -> Samples für alle möglichen APIs gesehen.
Alles da.


----------



## usrr (3. Jul 2012)

maestr0 hat gesagt.:


> Wie meinst du das genau,du kannst nichts über den SDK-Manager herunterladen?



Das was unter Punkt 3 bei dem Link steht:

3. Select and download Samples for SDK.

Da ist bei mir nichts.


----------



## usrr (3. Jul 2012)

Gregorrr hat gesagt.:


> SDK Manager -> Update gemacht -> Neu gestartet -> Samples für alle möglichen APIs gesehen.
> Alles da.



Hmm, ok, nach einem Neustart ist alles da. Keine Ahnung was da wieder los war.


----------

